# Dovetails too tight



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

I have looked at the posts regarding joints that are too tight, and one of the remedies is to lower the bit.
I did that, with no improvement.

I then realized that I am using my PC 4210, and that I am cutting pins and tails in one pass. That suggests to me that raising or lowering the bit will affect both pieces equally, and that there will be no difference in terms of the relative fit.

So, my question is: Do you lower the bit and then do only one of the boards, and if so, which one?

Thanks

Terry


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I believe with the PC You raise the bit to loosen. The manual tells you which way to go if too tight or too loose. It's at the end of each instruction for a particular joint.


----------



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

> I believe with the PC You raise the bit to loosen. The manual tells you which way to go if too tight or too loose. It s at the end of each instruction for a particular joint.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Thanks for the reply. I know that the manual says to raise the bit to loosen, but my confusion is whether you re-cut the same dovetail, or start over. And do you cut both, or only the tails to reduce them slightly with respect to the socket.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

When raising the bit you'll have to cut new ones. It's a good idea to test fit on scrap to dial in the fit before going to the project pieces.


----------



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

Comes the dawn….. I saw somewhere a comment that the manual for the Leigh jigs was better in its presentation, which is true, and while looking at their description, the light came on and an epiphany occurred.
I have finally gotten a joint that works as advertised.

I actually get it now, and of course can't imagine why I didn't see it before. 
"Dovetail readiness" I guess


----------

